# Lowering an Eco



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

MattJensen said:


> Is there a way to lower an Eco on coil overs? The only way to lower an Eco is with lowering springs as far as I’m aware, as the Eco has a Watts-link rear suspension instead of a Z-link rear suspension like the other Cruzes. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I know several people that have lowered z link optioned Cruzes with coilovers without issue.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

What year is your model? Is it a sedan or coupe? I'll check if we have anything available for it in our fitment list!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Coupe?
There's a post-Cobalt coupe?


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

carid said:


> What year is your model? Is it a sedan or coupe? I'll check if we have anything available for it in our fitment list!


It’s a 2014 Cruze Eco sedan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Coupe?
> There's a post-Cobalt coupe?


No, but there is a hatch and station-wagon variant in Europe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I know several people that have lowered z link optioned Cruzes with coilovers without issue.


Okay thanks, although I think the Eco and only the Eco uses a Watts linkage rear suspension instead of a Z-link suspension


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MattJensen said:


> No, but there is a hatch and station-wagon variant in Europe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those both five door models?
A Chevy equivalent to the Focus wagon might be nice, but I've gotten rather used to the high MPG made possible by the aerodynamics of my 2nd Gen sedans.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Are those both five door models?
> A Chevy equivalent to the Focus wagon might be nice, but I've gotten rather used to the high MPG made possible by the aerodynamics of my 2nd Gen sedans.


Yeah, they’re both five door models. I lived in the United Arab Emirates for a while and there were 5 door hatchback Cruzes as well as 4 door sedan Cruzes, although they had slightly different interiors and front bumpers. Some sedans also had slightly different rear ends and taillights, as well as having the license plate mounted on the bumper rather than the trunk. As far as I’m aware, the 5 door wagons are only available in Europe. The wagon is actually a real nice looking car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

MattJensen said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > I know several people that have lowered z link optioned Cruzes with coilovers without issue.
> ...


I confirmed with the admins (I’m an admin of the cruzetalk Facebook group) and eco Cruzes have a standard rear NON z link.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Z-Link _is_ a Watt's Link.

I believe the AT Eco got the Z-Link in 2011 and 2012, but 2013-2015, it was no longer available on the Eco.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

MP81 said:


> The Z-Link _is_ a Watt's Link.
> 
> I believe the AT Eco got the Z-Link in 2011 and 2012, but 2013-2015, it was no longer available on the Eco.


Okay, so would it be possible to lower a 2014 Eco despite not having the Z-link rear end? I’ve never been underneath the car so I’m not even entirely sure what it looks like, although I do know that the coils are separate from the shocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Z-link should have no effect on the ability to lower the car. It just helps keep the rear end centered over bumps.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

MP81 said:


> The Z-link should have no effect on the ability to lower the car. It just helps keep the rear end centered over bumps.


Okay, thanks a lot for all your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

